# Typo3 und Hosteurope



## schwarzfahrer (11. Juni 2003)

Morgen zusammen!

Das Thema verrät ja schon ein bisschen:

Ich möchte Typo3 benutzen und das mit einem Hosteurope Webpack.

Hat denn schon jemand Erfahrung damit machen können - also läuft Typo3 überhaupt vernünftig mit einem HE Webpack? Wenn, gibt es denn irgendwelche Dinge die ich beachten sollte?

Danke schonmal!

Patrick


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Juni 2003)

Man könnte schon mal mit dem fehlenden ImageMagick anfangen. Ohne dieses stehen in Typo3 nur wenige Funktionen zur Bearbeitung von Bildern, d.h z.B. grafischer Navigationen zur Verfügung.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (12. Juni 2003)

Also ist Hosteurope nicht unbedingt Typo3-geeignet...

Auf http://www.typo3.net gibt es spezielles Typo3-Hosting, aber man kann alles übertreiben!

Welchen Hoster würdest du mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Robert Fischer (12. Juni 2003)

Es gab glaub ich in einer der letzen Internet World oder PHP Mag-Ausgaben eine Übersicht über derartige Spezialhoster. Da waren auch 4 oder 5 Hoster für Typo3 mit dabei.


----------



## EMinus (15. Juni 2003)

hi 
bei http://server4free.de/
gibt es für 10€ im monat einen kleinen dedic Server mit 15gig traffic und 1Gig space hier kannst alles selbst installen wie imagemagick etc


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juni 2003)

Hmmm, aber wenn dein Webspace nicht von wohl häufigen Ausfällen betroffen sein soll, würde ich von S4F sehr abraten.

http://www.webhostlist.de/active/index.jspa  <-- da mal nach S4F oder Server4Free suchen ...


----------



## marcoow (1. Dezember 2003)

du kannst  typo3 im prinzip schon bei hosteurope laufen lassen. imagemagick funktioniert da auch. du brauchst nur die fertigen imagemagick- bins irgendwo im webspace liegen zu haben (bspw. im cgi-bin) und das Verzeichnis dann im typo- setup anzugeben- als absoluten pfad, den kriegt man ja mit php ganz einfach raus. das problem ist nur, dass typo insgesamt nicht stabil läuft, weil deine resourcen beschränkt sind (meine erfahrung bei webpack L)


----------



## Peter Mumpitz (27. Juni 2004)

Was meinst Du mit Ressourcen genau? Wovon hat man zu wenig beim Webpack L?
Überlege auch gerade von Puretec zu Hosteurope zu wechseln.
Danke schön für die Hilfe!
Peter


----------



## marcoow (27. Juni 2004)

prozessor und ram, wobei ram das eihentlich entscheidende sein duerfte


----------



## Johnny83 (31. Dezember 2009)

Man kann bei Host Europe Image Magick selber als vorkompiliertes cgi installieren.

Pakete auf denen auf image magick installiert ist und ssh zugang besteht gibt es auch dort schon für knapp 15 euro "virtual server managed"

falls man es doch auf einem webpack installieren will:
http://wiki.typo3.org/index.php/De:installation_at_Hosteurope

greetz john


----------



## bofh1337 (27. Januar 2010)

Typo3 ist eher für Firmen gedacht, ein Webpack eher für kleine Seiten oder 1-2 Foren....vielleicht solltest du da anfangen mit dem Einrichten


----------

